# "Proper" Ryder Cup event........



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2010)

Been thinking. Dangerous I know.
I like the idea of taking on the Scots but to travel sooo far during possibly "iffy" weather in February/October for one or two rounds of golf is a little offputting to say the least.
With enough time to organise it, would it not be possible for say 12 lads from down here, and 12 lads from "up there" to take the same week off during the Summer next year and fix up a "proper" Ryder Cup event. You know, 4 rounds. Foursomes, fourball, singles. Make a week of it. In the sunshine that June/July/August might bring?
I'd be up for it.
Cheap accommodation could be found (as it was for the Castle Stuart trip). Wouldn't cost a fortune. Would it?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 13, 2010)

It's a lot of holidy to take for golf in one week, so I'm out as they say.

For me, 4 days holiday is about what I allow myself for society days during the year.


----------



## DCB (Aug 13, 2010)

Interesting concept smiffy. I think that getting a venue and getting accomopdation 'in season' would be a harder thing to do than it has been when the event was held out of the main golfing/tourist season.

There's also the commitment factor, with family & work commitments to think of. Two days is probably just right imo with all the other things going on.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2010)

For me, 4 days holiday is about what I allow myself for society days during the year.
		
Click to expand...

Which is what I did for Castle Stuart. Had it been just a flight up for the one game, then it would have been a "no"...but the fact that we played Spey Valley, Nairn and Boat of Garten as well made the trip more worthwhile.
As I say, it's dangerous when I start thinking.
I was more interested in doing something when the weather was better. Hence the July/August shout.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 13, 2010)

It rains in July/August too you know.

You are also paying premium prices for the course 'in season'.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2010)

It rains in July/August too you know.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but it's warm rain.
Not sleet


----------



## medwayjon (Aug 13, 2010)

If I took a week off for golf I would never sample the joys of the flesh with HID again I would imagine!

If it was a 2-dayer 2-round type thingy then that could be do-able.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2010)

If I took a week off for golf I would never sample the joys of the flesh with HID again I would imagine!
		
Click to expand...

You haven't been married long have you?
Give it a few more years, get hitting the ball properly and a 5 day golf trip followed by the five fingered shuffle will hold much more appeal.


----------



## Dodger (Aug 13, 2010)

Listen you have more chance of good weather in October here than mid summer and the course up here is always in it's best nick come October....strange but true.

Dodger-live from the BBC Goswick metoffice.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2010)

Listen you have more chance of good weather in October here than mid summer and the course up here is always in it's best nick come October....strange but true.

Dodger-live from the BBC Goswick metoffice.
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather trust my instincts than Dodgers duff forecasting skills.
Profuse apologies old bean


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, I thought it was a good idea anyway


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, I thought it was a good idea anyway
     

Click to expand...

Its a great idea and I would be up for it. You can abbreviate the event by having some matches over 9 holes. Maybe choose a course with 3 sets of 9 holes which could make logistics easier. Perhaps squeeze it in over 2 days.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 13, 2010)

Good idea. I'd be up for a two day 'event' - you still get some great Sunday / Monday deals during the summer. You could certainly do a fourball and foursomes on the first day, followed by singles on the second. Did this a couple of years ago with a load of mates and it worked really well.


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 13, 2010)

A good idea Smiffy but a lot of guys have there own golf trips then,worth a try tho.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2010)

Trouble is, I'd hate to cram it all into two days. As I say, it's a heck of a long way to go from down South. Now three days and it starts to sound interesting.
Could have foursomes on Friday, betterballs on Saturday and singles on Sunday, just like the real thing.
We could charge an entry fee too


----------



## bobmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Weekend tee times at peak season...could be tricky. Good idea though


----------



## forefortheday (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes it "could" be difficult to arrange.

It would also be a good laugh subject to when etc I'll put my name in the hat.

Castle Stuart was proper fun so if it's anything like that it will be legendary!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2010)

Weekend tee times at peak season...could be tricky. Good idea though
		
Click to expand...

Of course it wouldn't.
I can get on any private course down here on a week-end if I'm prepared to pay a green fee.
And we're not just talking the Â£100.00 a round ones.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 13, 2010)

It could always be held "down south".  Why travel all that way just for rain/sleet and midges


----------



## Region3 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea.

Just one niggle with it for me. I'm not sure I'd want to pay green fees for full rounds then play foursomes for one of them and only get half the shots.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea.

Just one niggle with it for me. I'm not sure I'd want to pay green fees for full rounds then play foursomes for one of them and only get half the shots.
		
Click to expand...

Feck me.
There's always one


----------



## bobmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Weekend tee times at peak season...could be tricky. Good idea though
		
Click to expand...

Of course it wouldn't.
I can get on any private course down here on a week-end if I'm prepared to pay a green fee.
And we're not just talking the Â£100.00 a round ones.


Click to expand...

Some couses dont let visitors play at all at weekends unless signed in by a member.
Plus, you need quite a few tee times booked on a Sat and Sun.
How many good courses have summer weekends where they have no comps on at all. I hate to seem pessimistic but I forsee problems.

Gary, I'd imagine you'd pay a daily green fee so the afternoon foursomes wouldn't be that much extra.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2010)

It could always be held "down south".  Why travel all that way just for rain/sleet and midges  

Click to expand...

I think the idea is a sound one. If some Scottish lads fancied coming "down South" to play a Ryder Cup type of event, I certainly wouldn't mind putting a couple of them up at my house to keep the costs down.
Jesus. There are enough members down this way that could do the same and we could choose venues around this way that are in between so to speak.
Let's not diss the idea straight away.
With a bit of organisation this could work. It would be a laugh.


----------



## Yerman (Aug 13, 2010)

"Proper Ryder cup" I thought we were all off to Vegas!


----------



## forefortheday (Aug 13, 2010)

Feck me.
There's always one
		
Click to expand...

There's several by the looks of this thread!

Who's in who's out lets sort out the details after that?


----------



## medwayjon (Aug 13, 2010)

I would be provisionally in if it was a 2-dayer.


----------



## vig (Aug 13, 2010)

keep away from August, 3 dayer, foresome & foreball each day and singles third day.
I'd be up for that.  Coastal course, bit of nightlife or how about Woodhall spa.

Got to be cheaper for day golf x 2 rounds than paying for individual rounds


----------



## bigslice (Aug 13, 2010)

It could always be held "down south".  Why travel all that way just for rain/sleet and midges  

Click to expand...

I think the idea is a sound one. If some Scottish lads fancied coming "down South" to play a Ryder Cup type of event, I certainly wouldn't mind putting a couple of them up at my house to keep the costs down.
Jesus. There are enough members down this way that could do the same and we could choose venues around this way that are in between so to speak.
Let's not diss the idea straight away.
With a bit of organisation this could work. It would be a laugh.
		
Click to expand...

you could have it engerland one year then the next up here in jockland (its lighter at nights BST).


----------



## bobmac (Aug 14, 2010)

keep away from August, 3 dayer, foresome & foreball each day and singles third day.
I'd be up for that.  Coastal course, bit of nightlife or how about Woodhall spa.

Got to be cheaper for day golf x 2 rounds than paying for individual rounds
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean I have to drive all the way to Woodhall Spa???


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2010)

Does that mean I have to drive all the way to Woodhall Spa???  

Click to expand...

Woodhall Spa do good package prices, I'd certainly have no qualms about playing there. But there are plenty of other places that "do deals" at weekends.
We've just come back from Forest Pines, 2 nights accommodation, 4 rounds of golf and all food for Â£235.00 all in. That included a Saturday and Sunday    
You could have foursomes on Friday afternoon, foursomes again on Saturday morning, fourball betterball on Saturday afternoon and singles on Sunday morning!

There's loads of time to sort this out, we are talking about NEXT year. All we need is a little organisation and it's a "goer"


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thetre don't seem to be many Scottish replies, which makes it a bit of a no.


----------



## Yerman (Aug 15, 2010)

Is Slaley Hall close enough (and good enough?) to coax a few Picts south?


----------



## Leftie (Aug 15, 2010)

Thetre don't seem to be many Scottish replies, which makes it a bit of a no.
		
Click to expand...

We don't need them to have a good time, do we?


----------



## Leftie (Aug 15, 2010)

Thetre don't seem to be many Scottish replies, which makes it a bit of a no.
		
Click to expand...

We don't need them to have a good time, do we?
		
Click to expand...


p.s.  It's probably the only way we would win though....  hang on, we could play some parkland courses, those that have trees, that would fool them


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thetre don't seem to be many Scottish replies, which makes it a bit of a no.
		
Click to expand...

We don't need them to have a good time, do we?
		
Click to expand...


p.s.  It's probably the only way we would win though....  hang on, we could play some parkland courses, those that have trees, that would fool them   

Click to expand...

fool me too! Played Woburn Friday - I think I played more sideways than forward - *!$&**!!! trees!


----------



## DCB (Aug 16, 2010)

It's probably the only way we would win though.... hang on, we could play some parkland courses, those that have trees, that would fool them
		
Click to expand...


Goswick has trees on the first and the ninth   

and,  believe it or not, it's in Engerland


----------

